
Launching Helpful – A community-built product - bjfish
https://medium.com/@helpful/launching-helpful-a-community-built-product-4109004d4c40
======
lachlanjc
I'm Lachlan, and I also helped build Helpful. If you have any questions,
please feel free to ask!

------
vanstee
Hey I'm Patrick, core team member on Helpful. Feel free to ask any questions.

Oh and I'd be happy to give out a self-hosted license for Helpful to any
Hacker News folks. Just let me know.

~~~
superchink
I'd be interested… shoot me an email?

------
gozmike
Hi Patrick and team - really cool to see the work you guys have put into
building Helpful and the problem you're trying to solve - killing the support
software bloat - is definitely one that will resonate with many developers.

We're taking on the mobile side of this problem and developing pretty openly
as well, check us out at [http://www.supportkit.io](http://www.supportkit.io)

